# Nails in the grass



## Golden Horse

Go to a place like Princess Auto and buy a long handled mechanics magnet, then you can just sweep the area and it will pick the nails up.

OK, maybe not mechanics. one like this

http://www.magnetsource.com/Consumer Pages/PickUp_Pal.html


----------



## waresbear

That industrial magnet from Princess Auto works very well. It actually picked up some old screws that were partially covered in soil.


----------



## jclarke

Golden Horse said:


> Go to a place like Princess Auto and buy a long handled mechanics magnet, then you can just sweep the area and it will pick the nails up.
> 
> OK, maybe not mechanics. one like this
> 
> Pick-Up Magnets - Master Magnetics, Inc.


I agree with you, I think it is best way.


----------



## mysticalhorse

Tsc has a rolling magnetic bar. We have one for that reason. There were lots of nails in an area where the horses are.....I also go over it after it rains too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ

We use a magnet out of an old set of speakers- it is very powerful. It is a round, flat disc. If you put it in a thin bucket (like an ice cream bucket) You can sweep the area and all the nails will stick to the bottom of the bucket. Then you just lift out the magnet and the nails fall off. You don't have to pull them all off the magnet.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

mysticalhorse said:


> Tsc has a rolling magnetic bar.


I have this one and it works really well.


----------



## Golden Horse

KatieQ said:


> We use a magnet out of an old set of speakers- it is very powerful. It is a round, flat disc. If you put it in a thin bucket (like an ice cream bucket) You can sweep the area and all the nails will stick to the bottom of the bucket. Then you just lift out the magnet and the nails fall off. You don't have to pull them all off the magnet.



Another post that deserves the thumbs up, what a brilliant idea, thanks for sharing.


----------

